
Show HN: Tableplop – Svelte/Sapper multiplayer virtual tabletop for TTRPGs - AlexStv
https://www.tableplop.com/
======
AlexStv
Hi HN! Tableplop is a side project launched in March to make it easier to play
tabletop roleplaying games like Dungeons & Dragons remotely. My aim was to
make a tool that's easier to learn and use than the existing options.

The stack is Sapper/Svelte + Express + PostgreSQL, the most interesting part
of the project is probably the scene which syncs a map, tokens, drawings and
fog of war between players in real time with canvas and websockets.

I would appreciate any feedback, especially about making it easier to use
quickly and reducing friction.

